# Calculator



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok, so I'm wondering what to enter  In the "calculator" field of my profile.  I use and prefer an HP at work (the 28S is my fav!), but since that wasn't an option for the PE exam, I picked up a cheap-o TI36xPro and learned how to use that.  Which do I put?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 11, 2015)

TI


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2015)

I think that the intent of the question is to see whether or not you speak in reverse Polish.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2015)

Everyone that doesn't pick hp gets automatic negative cool points


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

cement said:


> I think that the intent of the question is to see whether or not you speak in reverse Polish.


I most definitely do.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Everyone that doesn't pick hp gets automatic negative cool points


are those called hot points?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 11, 2015)

For RG, hp = hot pants


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> TI


+1

Only because that is what I started with in HS.  The TI-86.  I still have the poker game I programmed in Basic on there.  LOL  Upgraded to a TI-89 in college.  Was (and still is) excellent for solving multi-order differential equations and such.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm disappointed that there's no slide rule option. I have a sweet yellow Pickett at work.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 12, 2015)

^^how old are you?!?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 12, 2015)

akwooly said:


> ^^how old are you?!?


I've smoked on an airliner.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2015)

^ pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

Ive been on an airliner with people smoking before though. It was the year 2000, AeroMexico flight on the way back from Cozumel; you could go to the rear of the plane and smoke (only enroute from mexico to US)

You could also smoke anywhere inside the airport

Wife was preggers with kid #2 at the time and was literally cussing the people out on the plane- this was before 9-11 so they didn't arrest her on the plane for going crazy.. Tis a true story----


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

And at the time my Nokia phone didn't have a camera on it, LOL


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> And at the time my Nokia phone didn't have a camera on it, LOL


The only people who had cell phones when I traveled on my last "smoking" flight were those douche bags who carried them around in briefcases and drug dealers. There were lots of mullets on that flight, too.


----------



## P-E (Dec 12, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> For RG, hp = hot pants


I'm afraid to like this one....for a number of reasons.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> > On December 11, 2015 at 8:04:29 PM, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> >
> > For RG, hp = hot pants
> 
> ...


Afraid you'll get banned with me?


----------



## P-E (Dec 13, 2015)

That wood be one reason


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> +1
> 
> Only because that is what I started with in HS.  The TI-86.  I still have the poker game I programmed in Basic on there.  LOL  Upgraded to a TI-89 in college.  Was (and still is) excellent for solving multi-order differential equations and such.


I still have my TI-86 from high school. It is going on 20 years old and I use it daily at work. Those things don't die, ever. Some of the paint on the keys is starting to wear off, though.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 17, 2015)

I still use my TI-66 at work.  It works just fine.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 17, 2015)

I was all about TI's in high school and college, but once I got my first job I went HP and never looked back.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope my 20 year old TI-83 won't need replacing soon.  It already developed a vertical line of dead pixels.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

Dug up my grandfathers "calculator"! I Think the really cool engineers have the case with your name written with proper lettering techniques....

I also have no clue how this thing works.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Where do the batteries go?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Dug up my grandfathers "calculator"! I Think the really cool engineers have the case with your name written with proper lettering techniques....
> 
> I also have no clue how this thing works.....


Someone attempted to show me how to use one of them once, didn't go very well on my end.


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 17, 2015)

When I was a kid my dad used to give me a slide rule that looked just like that every christmas as kind of a running joke... I would play with it for about 2 minutes, get bored and toss it aside. He'd put it away somewhere and re-gift it the next year.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> +1
> 
> Only because that is what I started with in HS.  The TI-86.  I still have the poker game I programmed in Basic on there.  LOL  Upgraded to a TI-89 in college.  Was (and still is) excellent for solving multi-order differential equations and such.


I'm fairly certain the TI-89 is the only reason I graduated college. 

Also, I had Super Mario Bros. on it and that was freaking awesome.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 18, 2015)

csb said:


> I'm fairly certain the TI-89 is the only reason I graduated college.
> 
> Also, I had Super Mario Bros. on it and that was freaking awesome.


That's awesome, all we got was bowling and drug wars.


----------

